# Stella had babies- pic pg 1 and 2



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Came home from work early today and Stella was not in sight, i found her in the barn all sprawled out and grunting. Sat with her for a little bit and when she got up she had amber goo coming behind her. I watched her go to the bathroom 4 times in 30 min and she was pawing at the ground. So she is very close! I am giving her some personal time in the barn right now, so hopefully when i go out again she will have made more progress. Keeping my finger crossed!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Can't wait to hear you have babies! Get the  ready.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Yay!! :leap: Babies soon!!! Be sure to take lots of pics of the new ones!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

I was just checking to see if anythings happening...good luck to you and your girl...hope she has an easy birth. What are you hoping for? I'll be checking back!


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Well nothing different yet, more of the same, but i felt lots of movement in there. I am just hoping for healthy babies (and soon, since it will be cold when the sun goes down!) Thank you all for the wishes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

can't wait for those babies


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Its almost time!*

She sure does sound ready. Babies soon! :stars: Good luck, I am hoping for healthy babies for you! :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Good Luck!


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Stella had a set of identical twin girls. The only way to tell them apart right now is that one had waddles, just like her mommy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

awww.. so cute.. that color is cool!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Yay! Congrats! :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

congrats...that is so adorable .......the 1st pic ......they are actually smiling for the camera....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Congrats!!!!!!! They are darling!! Neat colors too!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

They are so cute!! Congrats! I love that color too!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Its almost time!*

congrats on the twins and :girl: :girl: to boot!! Woo Hoo!!!

They are just gorgeous!! So out of curiousity - is that a halter on the momma?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Its almost time!*

oh how sweet! Congrats


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Thank you all, so as of now they are doing well and cuddling with Mom! 


> They are just gorgeous!! So out of curiousity - is that a halter on the momma


Yes, I have a halter on her until my collars come in. I know it is not the best choice, but with all the hunters around the property, we need something to show they are pets.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Its almost time!*

what ever works!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Its almost time!*

Well mamma and babies are doing well this morning. I checked on them last night before bed and everything was good so i was able to sleep last night. I woke up this morning and jumped out of bed to run to the barn so i could see the little babies! Here are some dry pictures of them, or maybe its just one of them twice, i am not sure since they look so much alike!

I was thinking about it last night and the even more exciting part of this is that they may not be my bucks kids. I got these girls at the end of August, which would make them way premature if it was him! Time will tell a little better if they display his facial markings. All of his kids have the exact same face and the color of it starts to come out around 1.5 months. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that they arent his!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a way that you can get ahold of the person that you got her from to see if she was running with a buck? 

Do you know exactly what day you brought her home? 

they are just WAY to cute


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my! Talk about cuteness overload.  I'm just learning about breeding and all but if your buck bred them that would have made her gestation only four months? Does that ever happen?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY cute!!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I spoke with the woman I got her from and she was running with a buck while at her house. I brought them home Aug 18, so she would have been bred just before I got her. So it is possible it was this other buck. 
They are very cute and doing well. 
I also have Stella's mom here and she is ready to have babies soon too. I expect she is bred with my buck, which means 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I love your new babies! They are so precious!!
Lokks like Stella is doing a great job!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! And I just love the "lilac" color too. Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

CONGRATS!  I love the silvers...how lucky of you to get two doelings that color! My Silkie Fainter doe Emma throws that color...but she only likes to share it with her buck kids. We had to retain one - Virtue, our jr buck!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful silver babies! 

Any ideas for names? Maybe Sterling? Or something moon-related?

Anyway, congrats. They're amazing! :stars: 

Anna


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! :stars: 
They are just precious little ones! I love the color, very pretty.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

tremayne said:


> Any ideas for names?


No clue on names! I have been thinking Sabrina but i duno. I am so picky with names sometimes. I do like the Sterling suggestion so i will throw that one at the DH and see what he says. Any other ideas?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's a link to some "silver" baby girl names. http://www.thinkbabynames.com/search/0/silver

Some of them are pretty cool and different.

Hope babies and mom are doing well. :girl: :girl:

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute .....congrats...


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

tremayne thank you for the link, that will prove to be very helpful! Especially now since i need 4 names!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

You're more than welcome. Just let us all know what you choose. 

Oh, I thought of another name for the silver babes; how about Ingot?

Good luck with the names. You have some gorgeous goaties.  

Anna


----------

